# Tired of seeing improper roof flashing



## eugene89us (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello, everyone. 

Wanted to contribute to the forum in the form of discussion of proper roof flashing. As a general contractor, I get to evaluate a lot of building and repair projects before getting my team out for repairs. We just recently tackled a project where previous roofer failed to adhere to any standards for flashing. They used mostly roofing compound in place of flashing. The structure had significant siding, fascia, soffit, and deck rotting. A simple reroof took twice as long to complete due to additional steps that had to be taken. And unfortunately, there is not much out there to guide these new roofers on proper technique. I am starting this forum to share my flashing standards and to hopefully get others to share some of theirs. I will post some photos in this thread shortly.


----------



## eugene89us (Oct 17, 2018)

First, most roofers in this area disregard kickout flashing. I bend my own flashing from rolled copper sheets and form my own kickout flashing with solder. I use step flashing only, as I feel it is a gold standard.

Second, hardly anyone lines bitumen membranes for roof to wall intersections, leading to leaks.

And lastly, no regard for spacing between fascia to roofing gaps, which leads to rot and water wicking up. To make it worse, no attempts at flashing that area either. Once I finish step flashing the wall intersection, I also place copper flashing sandwiched between fascia and subfascia to step flash dormer to roof intersection, as wind driven rain here often leads to soffit and fascia rot on dormers. Lack of gap on fascia makes it much worse. Photo attached does not have fascia board yet, since it had to be replaced due to extensive rot from contact with roof deck. 

This is just one section of the roof, more horror stories to come. Anyone else willing to contribute to proper flashing of error prone places?


----------



## Marco Fontana (Mar 10, 2019)

I’m just curious why you use copper flashing with a shingle that will last 20 years. Are you in a coastal area?


----------



## 19roofer (Apr 16, 2019)

I think There's a few reasons why flashing are not correct or missing. A lot of work is sub out so get it done and move on, their name isn't on it.alot of guys just don't know how to do it or understand how water flows.
When I do it I make sure it's right and looks nice. yeah,it may take a little extra time but no leaks looks nice and homeowner is happy. If it does leak I'm the one going back to fix, that's embarrassing.


----------



## Doctor Roof (Apr 18, 2019)

*Chimney Flashing*

A properly flashed chimney has no lead showing on each side of it. If they had just laid one more course first the lead would be under shingles not exposed and ugly. I see exposed lead on new construction all of the time. No lead showing looks so much cleaner.


----------



## Doctor Roof (Apr 18, 2019)

Bye the way, Nice Work!


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

This is a peeve of mine and needless to say i have to teach every "roofer" i meet what counter flashing is. It blows my mind the things that it see.


----------

